# Postspawn



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

No drama this time just a pic for those who enjoy the big ones....

Spawned out at 7.11lbs caught this morning


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Way to go, that's a nice one!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Beautiful Fish. What a Hawg!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice fish Luns!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a terrific fish!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Luckily I was on the lake or it would of been me holding the fish. Its all good though we will see this weekend lol:B:B:B


----------

